# UK Soapers?



## porumi (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi all,

How many are you based in Uk?

Where do you purchase your fragrance and essential oils? 

I have tried sooo many but clearly they are not good as it causes all sorts of issues when making. 

Im based in London btw.


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## Hayley (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Porumi, I am in the uk,(hampshire). I buy my essential oils from all over the place, it's all going to be expensive but the three i mostly use are-http://www.thesoapkitchen.co.uk/           http://www.oils4life.co.uk/epages/es133723.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es133723/Categories http://www.newdirectionsuk.com/shop/index.php?ses_id=85d597fbc31b8f11082918e00e3c4adc   Hope this helps


----------



## nframe (Oct 21, 2013)

porumi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How many are you based in Uk?
> 
> ...



Hello,

I, too, am based in the UK (Surrey).  I have tried many websites for essential oils.  Here are some of them and, of course, don't forget Amazon!

http://www.whiteroseoils.co.uk/
http://www.fresholi.co.uk/
http://www.aromantic.co.uk/
http://www.gracefruit.com/
http://www.baldwins.co.uk/ (this one is in London, so you could go there and save on postage)
http://www.idaromatics.co.uk/

Let me know if you need more.  Good luck!


----------



## Ancel (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi,  look at Calmer Solutions for e.o.s, just got an order from them and they seem good, price was reasonable too. They supply the aromatherapy trade, and are based in Surrey:

www.calmer-solutions.com


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## porumi (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks ladies


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## welsh black (Oct 21, 2013)

I use these good value 
Aroma
The soap kitchen
Soap posh
Grapefruit
Sensory perfection


----------



## Lizteria (Oct 21, 2013)

I too live in the UK, Isle of Bute in Scotland. I have used Gracefruit, Sensory Perfection, and Summer Naturals. I have to order all my oils and butters online, the only one I can buy locally is olive oil.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------

